# Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?



## pignix (20. März 2005)

*Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?*

Hi,

habe folgende Frage:

da ich mit meinem 19" LCD die empfohlene Auflösung von 1280x1024 benutze sehen einige Spiele schlecht aus, da sie nur 1024 er Auflösung benutzen aber auf Vollbild aufzoomen. Kann man per Tastaturkürzel zwischen Fenster und Vollbildmodus wechseln. Die meisten Spiele bieten dies in den Optionen ja nicht an und nicht bei allen findet man eine Einstellungsdatei um es dort zu ändern. 

Thx for help
pignix


----------



## Troppy (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?*



			
				pignix am 20.03.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe folgende Frage:
> 
> ...



Probier mal [ALT]+[ENTER]


----------



## Dumbi (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?*

Du könntest im Task-Manager (Strg + Alt+ Entf) herumspielen; Recktsklick auf das Programm, dann auf Maximieren / Minimieren / Wechseln zu...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?*

Normalerweise ist die Tastenkombi Alt+Return. Könnte allerdings sein, daß das einige Spiele blocken.
Gibts da vielleicht was in den GraKa-Treiberoptionen, wo man einstellen kann, ob "unpassende" Auflösungen gezoomt werden? Ich kenn das von meinem Laptop, da kann ich dann einstellen daß er dann nur die 1024*768 Pixel anzeigt, statt alle 1280*800. Hat dann halt schwarze Balken. Weiß aber nicht, obs das bei "normalen" TFTs auch gibt oder nur bei 16:9-Laptop-Monitoren.


----------



## pignix (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fenstermodus - Vollbild  per Tastatur möglich?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. ALT + RETURN hatte ich, neben anderen Tastenkombinationen wie STRG+RETURN, schon mal probiert. Tatsächlich scheinen dies einige Spiele zu blocken.

Das mit dem Taskmanager und dem Treibermenü muss ich noch mal kontrollieren. Ist eine ATi Karte. Da muss ich im Treiber erst mal suchen.

Da lobe ich mir doch Spiele wie Mafia, wo ich einfach Vollbild oder nicht wählen kann und das schon im setup. 

Schließlich wird irgendwann die Zeit kommen, da schafft meine GK (9800 Pro) die 1280 er Auflösung nicht mehr. Und 19" ist gezoomt ganz schön riesig.

pignix


----------

